# Bugs



## villa029 (Oct 31, 2006)

photos.yahoo.com/villa029 thats a site where i got pics of my plant. I've found bugs in the dirt the last couple days. my pots infested with salt grain size fat belly white bugs that crawl not fly. occasional i find it on the plant itself but they stick to the ground for the most part. i gotta fix this problem quick since i got my plant in my closet with my clothes. i'm looking for a natural method vs chemicals any suggestions?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

villa029 said:
			
		

> photos.yahoo.com/villa029 thats a site where i got pics of my plant. I've found bugs in the dirt the last couple days. my pots infested with salt grain size fat belly white bugs that crawl not fly. occasional i find it on the plant itself but they stick to the ground for the most part. i gotta fix this problem quick since i got my plant in my closet with my clothes. i'm looking for a natural method vs chemicals any suggestions?


*Here is a link to a organic insect repellent.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099*


----------



## villa029 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks man sounds like great info. i'm gonna try the organic method will green jalapeno peppers work good?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

villa029 said:
			
		

> Thanks man sounds like great info. i'm gonna try the organic method will green jalapeno peppers work good?


*We used it on an outdoor grow this year and it worked great. Just be sure and mix everything well. I'm not sure if the jalapeno peppers will work alone. *


----------



## villa029 (Oct 31, 2006)

I got another problem. Went home and I saw black flies kinda like fruit flies and need to know how to get rid of those. Also in the dirt I saw a caterpillar like crawling bug. It blends in perfect with the bark and potting mix so not sure how long its been there. It has this type of shape () , just like that and lines perpendicular to its length and dark brown in color. Its legs extend outward. I looked for myself and it looks similar to a mealy bug but its not white and it crawls on the dirt only and it hasn't created white dandruff. HELP.


----------



## villa029 (Oct 31, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We used it on an outdoor grow this year and it worked great. Just be sure and mix everything well. I'm not sure if the jalapeno peppers will work alone. *


 
I meant using jalapenos as my green pepper that the organic method asks for.


----------



## villa029 (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 1, 2006)

I need help in identifying these new bugs.


----------



## djsmokey (Nov 1, 2006)

well i just use 1 of those sticky fly catchers in my room seems to work pretty good cheap effictive and efficient cant go wrong


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2006)

villa...they are most likely fungus gnats. The answer to your problem is posted right here in this section. All you gotta do is look.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2006)

villa029 said:
			
		

> I meant using jalapenos as my green pepper that the organic method asks for.


 
Yep, they'll work.
@ wal-mart they have a fruit and veggie spray that works great too. Made by Shultz. I only use it during veg. though.


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2006)

.."IMHO"...the problem is in the dirt. I doubt pepper spray is going to do anything to alleviate the pests you're encountering. The gnats themselves, are harmless to the plants. It's the larvae in the soil eating your roots that are damageimng.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 3, 2006)

I just bought Schultz Garden Safe "Fungicide3 Concentrate" - 3 Garden products in one: Fungicide, Insecticide and Miticide. Ingredients are 70% Neem Oil extract and 30% Inert Ingredients. Neem Oil stuck in my head at the beginning of this post and it says it safe for fruits and indoors convincing me to buy it. I hope it works.


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2006)

Neem oil coats the insect and smothers it. Its a good choice for some applications and works pretty well on some pests. Unfortunately gnats isn't one of them. You need to be able to apply the neem to the pests. In this case, your problematic pests are underground.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5538&highlight=fungus+gnats
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6400&highlight=fungus+gnats


----------



## villa029 (Nov 5, 2006)

villa029 said:
			
		

> photos.yahoo.com/villa029 thats a site where i got pics of my plant. I've found bugs in the dirt the last couple days. my pots infested with salt grain size fat belly white bugs that crawl not fly. occasional i find it on the plant itself but they stick to the ground for the most part. i gotta fix this problem quick since i got my plant in my closet with my clothes. i'm looking for a natural method vs chemicals any suggestions?


 
This was my original problem that remains. The other bugs were on my friends plant, which he has taken care of, thought I'd throw in his problems in my post. Anyways, I've used the Schultz Neem Oil on these crawling  salt grain size fat belly bugs and they haven't died out. It's now worse because I have a pretty heavy infestation of black flies. I've covered those in neem oil the first time and they didn't die out not even sure if any died at all. I applied the Schultz Neem Oil in the evening and after work the next day I checked on it and the infestation of black flies was the same and very active. I did a second application today we'll see the flies' reaction tomorrow morning.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 7, 2006)

ok if you dont want to look. gnats multiply in moist soil and there the larvae thrive do not overwater as this makes it worse try adding a layer of something on top of your soil that can stay dry as this will prevent larvae from surviving.. i ocassionaly have a gnat or 2 but watering correctly keeps em in check


----------



## villa029 (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't think I have an overwatering problem and I'm not even sure you guys know of the kind of bug I'm talking about. Its been more than a week now since I noticed the white fat bugs that crawl, not fly, and I still have gotten rid of them. The Schultz Neem Oil is not working for me. The black flies that all died off or trapped by the fly catcher, it's those damn white bugs that I can't figure out. I think I have an infestation of aphids and apparently Neem Oil wont kill them. I read in nature (outdoors) ladybugs eat them, is it a good idea to let one or two lady bugs into my closet where I keep my clothes? Is there a reason I wouldn't wanna bring in ladybugs into my closet? What do you guys think?


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 9, 2006)

ladybugs are great in every way i would definately reccomend


----------



## Hick (Nov 9, 2006)

Villa...if you will follow the links I gave, AND follow the recommendations, I believe your troubles will be eliminated.
  I believe those bugs in the soil are larvae, and your soil is too wet. 
Either or, Diatomacious earth will resolve the problem


----------



## villa029 (Nov 13, 2006)

This is what the bugs that I have look like exactly like that. I wanna fix the problem before I begin flowering in two weeks. I'll give the sand trick a try...anything else I should know?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 13, 2006)

This is what the bugs that I have look like. They're the size of a grain of sugar. They're that color but too tiny to make sure that it is the same specie. I wanna fix the problem before I begin flowering in two weeks. I'll give the sand trick a try...anything else I should know? By the way, I'm pretty sure I don't have a problem with overwatering.


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2006)

villa029 said:
			
		

> This is what the bugs that I have look like exactly like that. I wanna fix the problem before I begin flowering in two weeks. I'll give the sand trick a try...anything else I should know?



thrips?..
man, if you can find the Diatomacious earth, it will fix them li'l critters.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 14, 2006)

just checking, do lady bugs really help the plant, not eat it?  we've been killing them.


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Nov 14, 2006)

No offense meant by this post villa. But if your plant ever makes it out of this alright, that would make one hell of a good story while smokin her! Best of luck with the infestation.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 14, 2006)

BR41N-ST3W said:
			
		

> No offense meant by this post villa. But if your plant ever makes it out of this alright, that would make one hell of a good story while smokin her! Best of luck with the infestation.


 
No offense taken. The plant looks awesome it is at an incredible 8" tall, 2" taller just a few days ago. I wanna say it's the result of MH, twisting/bending and fertilizing it. The infestation is at peak at this point. They're more active than any other day and the population in becoming more dense. I don't think the bugs have affected my plants health much. It looks great.
Today I bought Concern Diatomaceous what do I need to know about its use for my problem. It says I should keep it dry. If I spread a layer around my plant how will I know if infestation continues. Will applying this layer affect my plants health? Bag says it kills cockroaches, ants, fleas, silverfish, and earwigs.
Although I am concerned of infestation I think the plant will continue to grow. I will be happy if I get any bud and completely satisfied if I get 25g - 30g, is this realistic.


----------



## Hick (Nov 15, 2006)

villa...that product *will* eliminate the infestation if used properly. Read the instructions...it is actually microscopic fossilized sealife. It has razor sharp edges. Wear a mask to keep from inhaleing any residual dust and glasses for eye protection. It isn't a chemical or danger in anyway if ingested, other than irritation from the sharp dges.
  After layering it on top of the soil, I recommend watering from below. Set your pots in a pan of water and let them wick the moisture up from the bottom. That will keep the Diaotamacious fresh and dry. Watering from the top will turn it to mush, make it inefective and leech calcium into your medium.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 15, 2006)

I applied a ring about an inch in width around the plant. I didn't layer it across the pot an inch deep cuz I'm afraid of diatomaceous. Anyways I'll provide a pic of how I laid it out tonight. Before applying it I watered it and let top soil dry up a bit. Is watering from the bottom effective? Will I need to remove the diato? How will I know if infestation is rid? Also has anyone heard of using coffee grinds as both fertilizer and pesticide or either one?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can see how I've applied the diatomaceous around the plant http://photos.yahoo.com/villa029. I'd like to ask "Hick" about watering the plant with diatomaceous in the soil. Is watering from the bottom, through the drain holes really effective? Also, if the bugs die can I scrape off the layer of diatomaceous and continue watering it the typical way? After 24hrs the bugs are alive and seem very very active crawling all over the diatomaceous, when are they supposed to die?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 18, 2006)

I need to water my plant today or tomorrow and I got diamotaceous on top of soil. I know I'm not supposed to get it wet. 'Hick' said I need to water from the bottom of the pot but I'd like other members to comment. I need help. I want to start flowering cycle tomorrow. During the flower cycle I will need some light to look for clothes in my closet, will the green light keep from disturbing my plants light cycle? If I were to clone my plant I'd have to wait another week or so before turning it to flower cycle right?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 21, 2006)

I watered today using my best judgement. I felt my plant was becoming brittle and droopy. I filled the drain tray with water and hope for the best. I started it on 12/12 on 11/19/06. Any pointers I should read up on now that I've started it on 12/12. The bugs seem to have died out and I wanna give credit to diamotaceous recommended by 'Hick'. I'm very excited to actually see it develop bud. I grew once before but did not control the light cycle...eventually it was trashed. I have a feeling this will be a success. Anyways about the pointers, they'd be greatly appreciated. I think leaves are droopy cuz I didn't water it for 5 or 6 days only to minimize moisture and eliminate the bugs. I'll check on it today and update on its posture.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2006)

> I filled the drain tray with water and hope for the best.


  Once you've established that the bugs are eliminated, after a week or so, you can water from the top gain if you so desire. "I" would try to pick up _most_ of the excess Diat', just to eliminate the risk of inducing too much calcium into the medium. 
thats good news villa..(bugs are gone)..that product eliminates _anything_ that moves around in your soil. "Without" chemicals or poison.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 23, 2006)

The bugs are not gone I spot a couple of them in my pot. The black flies seem to have come back. I've kept the diatomaceous and hung a sticky fly catcher. It hasn't caught many flies since they're usually resting on my plant on dirt. I'm hoping the end of the white crawlers are near the end now and I'll make sure to kill and of the black flies flying around.


----------

